

Ask HN: Please suggest some good books on software product management. - neohacks

Please suggest some good books, articles, or blogs on software product management.
======
vaughnkoch
\--- Books ---

Tuned In - great book, describes how to really understand user perspectives as
opposed to 'inside-out' development. The book's based on many principles
taught in the Pragmatic Marketing prodm course.

Inspired (Marty Cagan) - good cross section of PM, covers People, Process and
Product separately. Startups to large companies.

The Art of Product Management - a series of articles, describes software PM in
startups to larger companies. More about the role of PM rather than product
itself.

Rules for Revolutionaries - Guy Kawasaki's book, half entrepreneur morale book
and half how to create a product quickly.

\--- Blogs ---

Cranky Product Manager - crankypm.com

Silicon Valley Product Group - svpg.com (Marty Cagan's blog)

\--- I would avoid: ---

Value Prop (Jose Palomino)

Will It Fly? (Thomas McKnight)

------
Kliment
Joel on Software would be a first recommendation.

